# Best Filter For 55G?



## Lardogg (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a 55g started and going to order 3 or 4 pyro's babies. I don't think my filter setup is going to be good enough. I'm trying not to spend to much cash on a new filter but would like to know what is out there. I had a 125g about 5 years ago but im no pro at tanks. Need some help. Thanks!


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Eheim 2217. A little pricey up front but the media is included so in the long run, bout the same as other canisters.


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/Cascade%C2%AE-Canister-Filter-Gallon-Aquariums/d


Lardogg said:


> I have a 55g started and going to order 3 or 4 pyro's babies. I don't think my filter setup is going to be good enough. I'm trying not to spend to much cash on a new filter but would like to know what is out there. I had a 125g about 5 years ago but im no pro at tanks. Need some help. Thanks!


Hows it going?..i would say a cascade 1000 its not the best filter but i have used one and they are not bad at all and you get bang for your buck .. 99 bucks on amazon and rated for up to 100 gallons..peace


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

For multiple pygos, with price in mind, in a 55, id say a cascade 700-1000 with lots of biomedia. Possibly a cheap lil HOB for mech. Or possibly a single AC110.


----------

